# Who would you like to see Rich Franklin fight next?



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who would you want to see Ace fight next? If you choose other, post who. He hasn't fought since March so he's due soon.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

Who is he?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 24, 2006)

He's middleweight champ in the UFC. Some of the only good fighters in his division include:

Chris Leben
Anderson Silva
David Terrell
Mike Swick
Kendall Grove
Jeremy Horn
Phil Baroni
Evan Tanner
David Loisseau

And that's being generous for some. I was gonna post a poll but I guess it took me too long. I personally would like to see him fight Mike Swick. He matches up well as he's very good all around like Rich.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

His mom.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 24, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> He's middleweight champ in the UFC. Some of the only good fighters in his division include:
> 
> Chris Leben
> Anderson Silva
> ...



Was this suppossed to be a poll???  Mike Swick is the man.  That would be the biggest test for him.  Personally I think Franklin would beat everyone posted there.  Those always been talk about him moving up to fight Liddell but I doubt that will ever happen.  I thought Jeremy Horn was a LH?  That would be a great match-up.  He beat Evan Tanner before I believe.  That would be a good one.  Anderson Silva would be interesting.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 24, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Was this suppossed to be a poll??? Mike Swick is the man. That would be the biggest test for him. Personally I think Franklin would beat everyone posted there. Those always been talk about him moving up to fight Liddell but I doubt that will ever happen. I thought Jeremy Horn was a LH? That would be a great match-up. He beat Evan Tanner before I believe. That would be a good one. Anderson Silva would be interesting.


 
Yeah it was gonna be a poll I took longer than 5 mins. makin it though so it said I couldn't post it. Franklin already beat Evan Tanner twice and Loisseau, but I know if he fought Loisseau again it would be a better fight. Horn moved down.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

I would like to watch Jermain Taylor kick his ass


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I would like to watch Jermain Taylor kick his ass


 
Nah cause Franklin would just take him down and it would be over. 

Anyone just watch Ultimate Fighter 4 tonight. Dewees looked like he got shot in the head after that elbow. He must of lost at least a gallon of bloode. Shit was dripping everywhere. Bloodiest fight I've ever seen.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Nah cause Franklin would just take him down and it would be over.
> 
> Anyone just watch Ultimate Fighter 4 tonight. Dewees looked like he got shot in the head after that elbow. He must of lost at least a gallon of bloode. Shit was dripping everywhere. Bloodiest fight I've ever seen.


One punch and Franklin would have no teeth......not a chance in hell Franklin could take Taylor down.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> One punch and Franklin would have no teeth......not a chance in hell Franklin could take Taylor down.


 
Ok  . If he can takedown Black belts in Jiu Jitsu I think he can take down Taylor. Taylor wouldn't land because Franklin would shoot for his legs and give him no chance to throw. Then he'd choose submission that would be executed easily on someone who doesn't know how to defend it. Maybe snap his arm, put him to sleep, break his leg, pop his shoulder out, who knows. If it was a boxing match Bad Intentions wins.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 24, 2006)

I want to see the Baroni come back and see what he could do


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Ok  . If he can takedown Black belts in Jiu Jitsu I think he can take down Taylor. Taylor wouldn't land because Franklin would shoot for his legs and give him no chance to throw. Then he'd choose submission that would be executed easily on someone who doesn't know how to defend it. Maybe snap his arm, put him to sleep, break his leg, pop his shoulder out, who knows. If it was a boxing match Bad Intentions wins.


Taylor is a world class athleet son, Franklin is just another loser geek who thought Karate would make him tough. In give the fight 5-6 seconds before Taylor kills Franklin with a right cross.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Taylor is a world class athleet son, Franklin is just another loser geek who thought Karate would make him tough. In give the fight 5-6 seconds before Taylor kills Franklin with a right cross.



 What a dumb ass.  The funny thing is you're serious.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Nah cause Franklin would just take him down and it would be over.
> 
> Anyone just watch Ultimate Fighter 4 tonight. Dewees looked like he got shot in the head after that elbow. He must of lost at least a gallon of bloode. Shit was dripping everywhere. Bloodiest fight I've ever seen.



I can't believe they let that go on.  What great composure on Dewees part.  I actually had a hard time watching that fight.  It was spueing out from his head.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Taylor is a world class athleet son, Franklin is just another loser geek who thought Karate would make him tough. In give the fight 5-6 seconds before Taylor kills Franklin with a right cross.


 
Never gonna happen so it doesn't matter.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> What a dumb ass.  The funny thing is you're serious.


In a ring....no contest JT wins. On the street.....well neither sport fights on the street so who cares. You need to wake up son.....and stop watching martial arts movies, it is sad how many kids have been brain washed by BS like the karate kid or Bruce lee movies.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> In a ring....no contest JT wins. On the street.....well neither sport fights on the street so who cares. You need to wake up son.....and stop watching martial arts movies, it is sad how many kids have been brain washed by BS like the karate kid or Bruce lee movies.



Yeah that's what did it.  Nice to see you woke up today.  What are your plans?


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah that's what did it.  Nice to see you woke up today.  What are your plans?


Today I am Boxing at 3PM and might do a light weight workout a few hours after that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Today I am Boxing at 3PM and might do a light weight workout a few hours after that.


 
Of course. The biased boxer.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Of course. The biased boxer.


I wrestled and did Judo for years....so not biased at all.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I wrestled and did Judo for years....so not biased at all.


 
Franklin's main disciplines are neither Judo or wrestling


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Franklin's main disciplines are neither Judo or wrestling


Still both are* ground fighting* and nothing like boxing so you get the point.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Still both are* ground fighting* and nothing like boxing so you get the point.


 
True. But Jermain Taylor doesn't fight on the ground so what makes you think he could fight a ground fighter? Franklin best skill is striking but he wouldn't even need it. One leg kick would fuck Taylor up. If Taylor moved in to punch Franklin goes to the ground and wins the fight momentarily. I dunno seems like an easy decision.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Taylor is a world class athleet son, Franklin is just another loser geek who thought Karate would make him tough. In give the fight 5-6 seconds before Taylor kills Franklin with a right cross.


 
Actually Franklin is a tireless worker, known as one of the best conditioned athletes in the buisness. His last fight he broke one of his hands and fought 4 more 5 minute rounds for the win against a TOUGH opponent. Not to mention he is a real life professor (of what I don't know) so he's smart enough to handle any situation. Taylor would have to retire from boxing because of the torn ligaments in his elbow from a Franklin arm bar.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> True. But Jermain Taylor doesn't fight on the ground so what makes you think he could fight a ground fighter? *Franklin best skill is striking* but he wouldn't even need it. One leg kick would fuck Taylor up. If Taylor moved in to punch Franklin goes to the ground and wins the fight momentarily. I dunno seems like an easy decision.


Franklins striking skills are a joke compaired to a top boxer......yes on the ground Taylor would lose and lose bad. I just don't think it would go to the ground.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

If he isn't skilled in MMA, he does he plan to defend a take down.... Let alone all the variations of attacks available to a UFC/ Pride fighter, compared to the single dimension a boxer has.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I*f he isn't skilled in MMA, he does he plan to defend a take down*.... Let alone all the variations of attacks available to a UFC/ Pride fighter, compared to the single dimension a boxer has.


Simple....superior speed and quickness.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Simple....superior speed and quickness.


 
The only way a top tier MMA fighter would lose to a boxer is if he decided to stand up and throw blows. The top guys are good enough to dictate what kind of fight it will be, especially against someone with weak takedown defense, submission defense, or no rolling experience. This really isn't an issue or a debate. This is fact.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> The only way a top tier MMA fighter would lose to a boxer is if he decided to stand up and throw blows. The top guys are good enough to dictate what kind of fight it will be, especially against someone with weak takedown defense, submission defense, or no rolling experience. This really isn't an issue or a debate. This is fact.


I have watched many MMA fights and have never been impressed with any of the guys striking skills. A non gloved punch from Taylor would probably kill  Franklin, if he were lucky it would only KO him.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have watched many MMA fights and have never been impressed with any of the guys striking skills. A non gloved punch from Taylor would probably kill Franklin, if he were lucky it would only KO him.


 
Which is why he would never get hit.    Franklin for the win.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Which is why he would never get hit.    Franklin for the win.


I wont burst your bubble anymore.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 25, 2006)

I would like to see rich fight frank shamrock. Phil Baroni and frank are going at it soon.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Franklins striking skills are a joke compaired to a top boxer......yes on the ground Taylor would lose and lose bad. I just don't think it would go to the ground.


 
Really? Strange I've never seen Jermain Taylor throw the types of elbows, kicks & knees that Franklin does. Standing or from ground positions.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I wont burst your bubble anymore.



You're not bursting my bubble at all. I grew up around boxing. My father was a boxer and all that was on TV until the time I was 15 was boxing. Unfortunately it takes more than fast hands and fancy footwork to be successful in MMA, and it would take someone that is a true fan/student of both boxing and MMA to understand that.

There isn't a doubt in my mind that if Rich Franklin were to stand in the middle of the ring and trade blows with Jermaine Taylor that it would be at best a 30 second fight, but I'm pretty confident that wouldn't be Franklin's gameplan...


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Taylor would win easily, I doubt he would even break a sweat.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 25, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> I would like to see rich fight frank shamrock. Phil Baroni and frank are going at it soon.


 
That's what I'm talkin about. Baroni would give Franklin a tough time. He's gotten way better during his time in PRIDE.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Taylor would win easily, I doubt he would even break a sweat.



Just stop.  I mean really.  You're ridiculous.  Wow.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Just stop.  I mean really.  You're ridiculous.  Wow.


You guys kill me, Taylor is a 160lb god, Franklin  is a third rate athlete. No contest, Taylor would win easily.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 25, 2006)

Franklin should fight this sucky guy.  I mean most UFC fan agree that Tim Sylvia will beat him anyways... 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4609381522811996320&q=pride+fighting


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 26, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That's what I'm talkin about. Baroni would give Franklin a tough time. He's gotten way better during his time in PRIDE.



Baroni did get alot better. IMO Frank would still take him along with Rich Franklin.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 26, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> He's middleweight champ in the UFC. Some of the only good fighters in his division include:
> 
> Chris Leben
> *Anderson Silva*
> ...


 
Looks like my question just got answered. Rich Franklin vs. Anderson Silva @ UFC 64 10/14/06. Gonna be a slugfest.

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=event.ppvhome


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw  Rich Franklin fight tonight, I have also watched him fight 2 other times. I have to say he would get owned by any top 15 boxer over 160lbs easily.  Rich Franklin is a bum. This guy has 0 ground game and his striking skills are a joke.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I saw Rich Franklin fight tonight, I have also watched him fight 2 other times. I have to say he would get owned by any top 15 boxer over 160lbs easily. Rich Franklin is a bum. This guy has 0 ground game and his striking skills are a joke.


 
Which fights?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 27, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Looks like my question just got answered. Rich Franklin vs. Anderson Silva @ UFC 64 10/14/06. Gonna be a slugfest.
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=event.ppvhome



Cool.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Looks like my question just got answered. Rich Franklin vs. Anderson Silva @ UFC 64 10/14/06. Gonna be a slugfest.
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=event.ppvhome


 

Without a doubt, Franklin's toughest test.  Silva is a tall dude, with killer strikes. Seems like a bad matchup for "Ace" IMO. We shall see....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I saw Rich Franklin fight tonight, I have also watched him fight 2 other times. I have to say he would get owned by any top 15 boxer over 160lbs easily. Rich Franklin is a bum. This guy has 0 ground game and his striking skills are a joke.


 
Which fights did you watch?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I saw  Rich Franklin fight tonight, I have also watched him fight 2 other times. I have to say he would get owned by any top 15 boxer over 160lbs easily.  *Rich Franklin is a bum*. This guy has 0 ground game and his striking skills are a joke.



Yeah, he's only the middleweight champ of the world in the UFC.  Who are you Mickey from Rocky.  Get a life.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Which fights did you watch?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah, he's only the middleweight champ of the world in the UFC.  Who are you Mickey from Rocky.  Get a life.



Franklin is the champ of the Bums....so what. Taylor is a world class athlete and the 2000 Olympic Bronze medalist and the undefeated undisputed Middle weight champ of the world. Again Franklin is a Bum.  Become a fan of a real sport son. 


W 25 (17 ko's)  |  L *0*  |  D 1  |  Total 26


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 29, 2006)

He beat an over the hill Hopkins twice (controversially), couldn't beat his first real test in Winky and is now rumored to be fighting Sergio Mora from reality TV.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 29, 2006)

Again, which Franklin fights did you see??


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> He beat an over the hill Hopkins twice (controversially), couldn't beat his first real test in Winky and is now rumored to be fighting Sergio Mora from reality TV.


Hopkins is God and I thought he won at least one of the fights, I also thought Winky did enough top win. But Taylor would fair better against a MMA guy than Winky or Hopkins would......styles make fights.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Again, which Franklin fights did you see??


Three good ones


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Again, which Franklin fights did you see??



He hasn't watched any.  He's an old fuck that loves boxing.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

Ken Shamrock.....who is very old and spent

David Loiseau

Ryoto Machida who kicked his ass


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Ken Shamrock.....who is very old and spent
> 
> David Loiseau
> 
> *Ryoto Machida who kicked his ass*


 
Looks like you did some searching on Youtube because that fight has never been aired on TV. It was at the Inoki Bom-Ba-Ye 3 years ago  . And Machida fights at 205  . That was his only loss. And 1 loss in MMA is phenomenal considering most of the top fighters have 3, 4 & some even 10+ losses.


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Chris Leben
> Anderson Silva
> David Terrell
> Mike Swick
> ...



Tanner is out of the game for a bit.....he kinda went off the deep end.

Horn is his best mate and both have said they wont fight the other.

Grove just won his comp, and next he gets a title shot? I think not.

Swick is decent, but he needs to fight sme top comp (ala Silva) before getting in for the belt IMO.

Baroni will be fighting in PRIDE for awhile.

Leben won a fight recently, after being completely bitched by Silva...and his his comeback fight he fought exactly the same way he did when he fought Silva. For that reason, it would be fun to see him fighting for the belt, but when Rich tends to get injured a lot this match up needs to be more meaningful that a quick and thorough ass kicking of his opponent like when he fought and broke the nose of whatisface.

Anderson Silva is the challenger.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Looks like you did some searching on Youtube because that fight has never been aired on TV. It was at the Inoki Bom-Ba-Ye 3 years ago  . And Machida fights at 205  . That was his only loss. And 1 loss in MMA is phenomenal considering most of the top fighters have 3, 4 & some even 10+ losses.


Saw it on the net son......time for you to join the 21 century  The other two were on PPV, plus I saw him fight another time on PPV but dont remember who. Nice try son but your boy sucks ass as much as your posts do.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

he sux ass because he fought an extremely good fight a weightclass above his own? Almost every boxers record is padded with 90% bums so lets not get on with the who sux ass topic.....


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> he sux ass because he fought an extremely good fight a weightclass above his own? Almost *every boxers record is padded with 90% bum*s so lets not get on with the who sux ass topic.....


Same with MMA, most suck so the records of the "champs"   are padded with bums.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Same with MMA, most suck so the records of the "champs"   are padded with bums.



Great. No doubt then you will have no trouble listing the 90% bums that Franklin and Chuck have fought thus far.

This should be interesting.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> Great. No doubt then you will have no trouble listing the 90% bums that Franklin and Chuck have fought thus far.
> 
> This should be interesting.


I will as soon as you list the 90% Bum fights Taylor had dummy. 

Make sure you list all the bums he fought in the Olympics .


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I will as soon as you list the 90% Bum fights Taylor had dummy.
> 
> Make sure you list all the bums he fought in the Olympics .



Looks to me like in an attempt to look like you have a clue, you managed to put your own foot in your ass.

See, the difference here is that you just agreed with me that boxers tend to fill their records with bums. You flat out agreed. Why would I need to prove something to someone that agrees with the point? Not to mention I said "most" so you picking a possible exception to the rule would amount to sweet fuck all (which means nothing, to the slow ones.)

On the other hand, the average MMA fighter does NOT pad their records. Sure one or two do, but I do not agree that the champs do, which is what you said. Now, as I disagree with your opinion it is up to you to prove me wrong. A simple concept no? I`m surprised this is one you`ve not come across before.

And to think, you called me "dummy" LOL


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Saw it on the net son......time for you to join the 21 century  The other two were on PPV, plus I saw him fight another time on PPV but dont remember who. Nice try son but your boy sucks ass as much as your posts do.


 
Looks like you're wrong once again old man. He fought Ken Shamrock on the Ultimate Fighter 1 finale on Spike TV. PPV? Nope. You probably didn't even see it.

You have no logic. 22-1, with 12 KO's and 9 Submissions does not suck.  Everyone but you would agree. And mentioning 2 of his fights where he mashed on dudes isn't going to prove that he sucks  . That's like Red Sox fans saying "Yankees Suck."


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> Grove just won his comp, and next he gets a title shot? I think not.


 
I agree. But look what they did with Nate Quarry. I just think Kendall's Muy Thai matches up good against Franklin's stand-up. But we already know Ace is fighting Anderson Silva so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

Who cares really... You are never going to see a decent boxer cross over to MMA.  They make to much money, for something they are good at.

And you would never see a MMA fighter cross over to Boxing, cause stand up fist Striking is not there soul focus nor strength.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Looks like you're wrong once again old man. He fought Ken Shamrock on the Ultimate Fighter 1 finale on Spike TV. PPV? Nope. You probably didn't even see it.
> 
> You have no logic. 22-1, with 12 KO's and 9 Submissions does not suck.  Everyone but you would agree. And mentioning 2 of his fights where he mashed on dudes isn't going to prove that he sucks  . That's like Red Sox fans saying "Yankees Suck."



I like Rich Franklin but in that fight ken took a step back and slipped and fell on his ass, after that happened rich just jumped on him and hit him a couple of times and the ref stopped the fight. Rich even admitted that in an interview.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> I like Rich Franklin but in that fight ken took a step back and slipped and fell on his ass, after that happened rich just jumped on him and hit him a couple of times and the ref stopped the fight. Rich even admitted that in an interview.


 
Yeah he definately slipped. I was disappointed that fight ended so quick. I wanted to see Ken showcase some ground skills. Franklin definately landed a lot of clean shots. Good show of sportsmanship by both afterwards though.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Looks like you're wrong once again old man. He fought Ken Shamrock on the Ultimate Fighter 1 finale on Spike TV. PPV? Nope. You probably didn't even see it.
> 
> You have no logic. 22-1, with 12 KO's and 9 Submissions does not suck.  Everyone but you would agree. And mentioning 2 of his fights where he mashed on dudes isn't going to prove that he sucks  . That's like Red Sox fans saying "Yankees Suck."


Sorry I didn't record every fight in my planner  Ask me about boxing fights I watched over the past 4 years, if I'm wrong about if it was on HBO, showtime or PPV you can tell me I didn't see it also  God you are a pathetic idiot with no solid argument to back up one thing you say.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> Looks to me like in an attempt to look like you have a clue, you managed to put your own foot in your ass.
> 
> See, the difference here is that you just agreed with me that boxers tend to fill their records with bums. You flat out agreed. Why would I need to prove something to someone that agrees with the point? Not to mention I said "most" so you picking a possible exception to the rule would amount to sweet fuck all (which means nothing, to the slow ones.)
> 
> ...


I knew you couldn't do it  I will give you a week or two to look it up and make your case. After that  you can continue to make fun of Olympic medalists .


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Sorry I didn't record every fight in my planner  Ask me about boxing fights I watched over the past 4 years, if I'm wrong about if it was on HBO, showtime or PPV you can tell me I didn't see it also  God you are a pathetic idiot with no solid argument to back up one thing you say.


 

You're the 37-year old loser who makes up fantasy boxing/MMA fights that will never happen just to spark a meaningless argument. I guess that's where your embarrassing 37,000 posts came from. Don't care what boxing matches you watched. Go copy/paste some other boxing site's articles on your boxing thread dude.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You're the 37-year old loser who makes up fantasy boxing/MMA fights that will never happen just to spark a meaningless argument. I guess that's where your embarrassing 37,000 posts came from. Don't care what boxing matches you watched. Go copy/paste some other boxing site's articles on your boxing thread dude.


39 son,  keep up when you try to insult me. 

Bottom line is MMA is a joke, hell James Toney called out your bitch Tito last night.....bet you 1mil Tito dosent do shit about it. You are the one making up fantasy fights son, I just said MMA guys were not as good as boxers and you lost your mind  Now go back to your insults if they make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 39 son, keep up when you try to insult me.
> 
> Bottom line is MMA is a joke, hell James Toney called out your bitch Tito last night.....bet you 1mil Tito dosent do shit about it. You are the one making up fantasy fights son, I just said MMA guys were not as good as boxers and you lost your mind  Now go back to your insults if they make you feel better about yourself.


 
Never liked Tito so you don't have to pretend I do. Tito probably won't do anything because he's about to get a fat check for fighting Shamrock again. You posted saying Jermain Taylor would beat Franklin first of all. When did I make up a fight between two different types of athletes? I think you brought that up.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I would like to watch Jermain Taylor kick his ass


 
Foreman's first post on this thread


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Never liked Tito so you don't have to pretend I do. Tito probably won't do anything because he's about to get a fat check for fighting Shamrock again. You posted saying Jermain Taylor would beat Franklin first of all. When did I make up a fight between two different types of athletes? I think you brought that up.


I will spoon feed it to you; the thread asked  Who would you like to see Rich Franklin fight next?.....and I answered the question. You really need to keep up with the topic at hand.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I will spoon feed it to you; the thread asked Who would you like to see Rich Franklin fight next?.....and I answered the question. You really need to keep up with the topic at hand.


 
Well considering you asked me "who is he (even though you claim you've seen his fights  )." And I responded "He is a MMA fighter." I thought it would register in your head that he also fights MMA fighters not professional boxers*  *(But I guess it didn't register). I guess that's why I made the list. Everyone else didn't seem to have a problem with the logic.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Well considering you asked me "who is he (even though you claim you've seen his fights  )." And I responded "He is a MMA fighter." I thought it would register in your head that he also fights MMA fighters not professional boxers*  *(But I guess it didn't register). I guess that's why I made the list. Everyone else didn't seem to have a problem with the logic.


I did ask and I only knew him by his face, why should I memorize every bums name??? 

Here is a guy I know by name and 100,000x more people know about and respect than they do Franklin. 

*James Toney training photos*
30.08.06 - Photos: TOM CASINO / SHOWTIME - A serious-minded James "Lights Out'' Toney was all business during a private workout Tuesday night, 8/30/06 at Billy Blank's Gym in Sherman Oaks,CA.. A former world champion at middleweight, super middleweight and cruiserweight, Toney faces powerful-punching Samuel Peter in the main event Saturday at STAPLES Center on SHOWTIME (10 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast)..
​




















​ ​


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I did ask and I only knew him by his face, why should I memorize every bums name???
> 
> *Here is a guy I know by name and 100,000x more people know about and respect than they do Franklin.*
> 
> ...


 
Great. Way to jump on the bandwagon  
It only makes sense that less people know about Franklin considering MMA is newer in the mainstream and boxing has been popular for decades.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

It takes a great fighter and a great man to make a new sport known to the public , too bad Toney is not a MMA fighter....if he was that sport would be 100x more popular.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think UFC is bigger than ever now because of guys like Chuck Liddell, Matt Hughes, Rich Franklin & Tito Ortiz.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

It's getting bigger every year. I like some of the guys but hate fake WWF types like Tito. Would love to see Tito face up to  Toneys chalange.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

UFC doesn't need to worry about popularity compared to boxing.

It sells Just as many PPVs as Boxing
Sells just as many tickets to events in comparable price ranges

And blows boxing numbers out of the water on TV.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> UFC doesn't need to worry about popularity compared to boxing.
> 
> It sells Just as many PPVs as Boxing
> Sells just as many tickets to events in comparable price ranges
> ...


Probably true most of the time but we will see if it lasts more than a few years.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I knew you couldn't do it  I will give you a week or two to look it up and make your case. After that  you can continue to make fun of Olympic medalists .




Nice cop out bitch. I see I am dealing with someone lacking all logic.....


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> And you would never see a MMA fighter cross over to Boxing, cause stand up fist Striking is not there soul focus nor strength.



It has happened.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> It has happened.



What Tyson going to Pride/K1?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What Tyson going to Pride/K1?


 
Vitor Belfort boxed for awhile.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

He just boxed earlier this year against a nobody.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> Nice cop out bitch. I see I am dealing with someone lacking all logic.....


Your cop out loser, keep bashing Olympic sports and watching WWF. When and/or if you get the motivation you can answer my question.  Pathetic.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

Cause it is in the Olympics it is defined as a great sport.

There are a lot of gay events in the olympics.  Olympics all comes down to politics.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> It has happened.


I saw one X MMA fighter try to box and he was destroyed by a bum in 3 rounds. Fell free to look it up.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I saw one X MMA fighter try to box and he was destroyed by a bum in 3 rounds. Fell free to look it up.




Here you go Foreman.... Not that I would call this a boxing match.  But the MMA guy (Belfort) destroyed the boxer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-AQn1lzz_s


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Here you go Foreman.... Not that I would call this a boxing match.  But the MMA guy (Belfort) destroyed the boxer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-AQn1lzz_s


Nice!!! I did not see that fight. We will see how he does aginst a real boxer. The guy he fought has fought only once as a pro and that was against Belfort. Seems like a fixed fight to me or at least a planned easy win.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What Tyson going to Pride/K1?



That would not be a MMA fighter going to boxing.....there are a handful of guys that do, or did both.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Your cop out loser, keep bashing Olympic sports and watching WWF. When and/or if you get the motivation you can answer my question.  Pathetic.



You keeping telling yourself that, but you know as well as I do it was you trying to prove a point, which you are just now desperately trying to bury in your own bullshit. Fucking net morons like you truly give me a laugh.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

You proved nothing except that you have no clue about boxing and that you are a internet troll. Answer my question ( I know you never will because you have no idea ho to answer it)  Einstein then get back to me. Pathetic.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> . Seems like a fixed fight to me or at least a planned easy win.



Just like Ronnie Coleman uses fake weights and Tom Platz didn't really squat 500lbs for 23 reps.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Just like Ronnie Coleman uses fake weights and Tom Platz didn't really squat 500lbs for* 23* reps.*  ( it was 42 or 43 I beilieve*)


I didn't say that, I think he fought a guy with no amature or pro background....I looked it up and there is almost 0 info on the bum he fought. Still he did beat up a total bum so good for him. We will see if he fights a real boxer in the future. As for Ronnie I do think his lifts are exagerated...Tom Platz???? who knows that was a billion years ago and he did have great legs.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I didn't say that, I think he fought a guy with no amature or pro background....I looked it up and there is almost 0 info on the bum he fought. Still he did beat up a total bum so good for him. We will see if he fights a real boxer in the future. As for Ronnie I do think his lifts are exagerated...Tom Platz???? who knows that was a billion years ago and he did have great legs.



43!!!! are you crazy!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=69494


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> 43!!!! are you crazy!
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=69494


My bad, I thought it was 43


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You proved nothing



I proved you are nothing but an empty can....you proved the point that as such you will rattle an awful fucking lot. It is more than expected to see that, despite you claiming no interest in the topic, you have more posts in this very thread, giving out absolutely no news or information other than your attempts to come off eductated, than any other member. To have nearly thirty-fucking-percent more posts than the thread starter, who obviously likes the topic, proves you are a moron as well as a troll.

Not to mention a mentally challenged troll, as you seem obsessed with projecting all your own obvious deficiencies apon me. " Dummy" "Wont answer my question" and my favorite "troll". OK, so I haven't spent enough time around here recently to know your blatently pitiful story, but if this thread is anything to go by I will guess you are the local retard people are keeping around to make themselves feel better.



ForemanRules said:


> Answer my question ( I know you never will because you have no idea ho to answer it)  . Pathetic.



I feel the need to point out as I own a site that reports on kickboxing and MMA, not to mention writers etc that delve into the backgrounds of many of the fighters boxing backgrounds and the trainers (some of which also have boxing backgrounds), I am more than able to, and know exactly how to answer it. A 30 second look at www.boxrec.com would be more than enough....perhaps you should try it some time.

No, see the point was you HAD no question. The fact you are a 46 year-old that choses not to see this really does highlight that I am wasting my time even attempting to show to you how much of a loser you are making yourself appear to be.....but I tend to enjoy it. All you had was a reflex reaction to digging yourself into a hole you cannot hope to come out of looking like a man with some pride, so you are sadly grasping to what appears to you as a last straw by trying to turn the tables. You know, I spent years posting at sherdog where there are about 20,000 people both as pathetic, and shocking as it may be, even more pathetic than you when it comes to arguing points. Techniques don't change with age, sad as it is.

Points. The only one here which matters is that obviously you don't have one. Your only point was to attempt to make the UFC champs look like crap, and you managed to fail there by making up shit on the fly that you haven't, cannot and wont dare to try to prove. It is far safer for idiots like you to clutch to their kindergarden comebacks of "I will after you"

As you seem all hooked up on the Olympics too, why not try to educate yourself slightly on the subject by looking up an article by a US Olympic medalist called Matt Lindland. He won his medal in the Sydney Olympics if that makes the search easier for you. He wrote a very interesting article in response to a reporter that was only slightly less stupid than yourself, to point out just how many olympic athletes compete in, and how many areas of the olympics are actually covered in the sport of MMA. Consider that all you will get from me...a gift really....though I shall continue now to point out your bullshit on this topic every chance you give me....I expectit will be many.

Next time you don't know anything about a subject, just shut the fuck up. People wont think less of you that way.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

I would love to see Franklin fight KUSO next, my bet is when Franklin punches that ignorant witless windbag the explosion will kill all within 30 feet of ther ring.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

why am I not surprised...........

As for Franklin, he would beat me into a blubbering blob, but it would still be an honor. Something it seems you lack.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

You already are a blubbering blob son.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

don't you love it when the mentally weak feel the need to call people "son" to give themselves a bit of an ego boost in their own minds? It always gives me a good laugh anyway.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

I love it when Trolls like you offer nothing to a site except your hate. You are a very pathetic boy.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I love it when Trolls like you offer nothing to a site except your hate. You are a very pathetic boy.



LMAO....now this really is becoming funny. I believe I have offered this site far more than you have in our time here. And really, if the "knowledge" you have offered in this very thread is of the level you offer in others, I expect most people here would be better served without you.

In this very thread I offered info on 6 or 7 of the fighters mentioned in the opening thread and was looking forward to quite an indepth discussion on them when I happened apon your childish antics trying to derail it. I also just offered you an article and a site where you can check boxers backgrounds...all boxers, that I am sure you had no clue about earlier.

You have offered what in your mind probably looks like snappy comebacks, but comes across as a lonely old man who cannot even get respect among his fellow trailor park residents so he tries to demand it online where he can BE a man.

No, the number of hate posts in my post count number well under 5%. I expect that is about the same as the number of your useful posts. I may be exaggerating the latter though. I expect I am. Anyway, I have a job to go to.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

You are so boring and offer nothing to this site save once a year you cut and paste someting that is mildly interesting. I'm done with your boring unoriginal sophomoric ass.

When/if you do something good for this site I might talk to you and consider you more than the Troll you are right now. I will give you the last word Troll, I know you want it and need it.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are so boring



A) Yet you keep coming back.



ForemanRules said:


> and offer nothing to this site save once a year you cut and paste someting that is mildly interesting.



B) That would give me a total of...5 posts. I see math is also not a strong point of yours as you are about 15k off.




ForemanRules said:


> I'm done with your boring unoriginal sophomoric ass.



C) Your done with no doubt means as you know recognise no amount of posturing will dig your way of of the shit heap you have gotten into, you shall place your tail between your legs and leave with even less pride than you entered with.

D) Unoriginal does not surprise me....I get the distinct feeling people telling you that you are full of shit is rather common here.



ForemanRules said:


> When/if you do something good for this site I might talk to you



E) You are far too n00b to have a clue what I have or have not done here, though having said that don't feel you need to talk to me. I tend to try and learn from those which which I communicate....and I can see the only thing I could learn from you is how to be an online loser.



ForemanRules said:


> more than the Troll you are right now.



F) Ironic, no? 2000 posts in a day and I am a troll? Trust me, with a post count like yours if even a tiny % were decent you'd have been a mod long ago.



ForemanRules said:


> I will give you the last word Troll, I know you want it and need it.



G) Ironic once again no? You offer me the last word after I say I am leaving for work? LOL

BTW, just so you know....as with driving trucks....typing in a large font will not make up for other parts of your body that are less than average in size.

Bye for now.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2006)

Kuso this is a game for Foreman, does alot of circle talking and riles up people by stating things against there thoughts.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Kuso this is a game for Foreman, does alot of circle talking and riles up people by stating things against there thoughts.



I have been caught in that circle far to many times.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Kuso this is a game for Foreman, does alot of circle talking and riles up people by stating things against there thoughts.



You are obviously not a member of sherdog.

Trust me, his ignorance if far more entertainment than annoying.

I do wonder why if his main purpose is to attempt to piss people off, why he has not been banned yet. Hell, at my own site people get banned (not by me) for far less.

Double talk or not, he is wrong, lacks any knowledge on the topic, and obviously suffers micro-penis-syndrom. A moron.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2006)

Check most of his debates here.  He provides no real proof just his opinion, and if you don't agree... it is your burden to prove him wrong.  And even then...

You should know being a mod here previously Kuso that things are pretty lienent here.  Which for the most part I don't have problem with.  Just like in real life if you don't like a person you don't banish them from existence.(however sometimes it would be nice)

Actually come to think of it... Foreman has been alot better at being helpful recently then when he first joined the site.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are so boring and offer nothing to this site save once a year you cut and paste someting that is mildly interesting. I'm done with your boring unoriginal sophomoric ass.
> 
> When/if you do something good for this site I might talk to you and consider you more than the Troll you are right now. I will give you the last word Troll, I know you want it and need it.



Foreman, we build up here, we don't tear down.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Check most of his debates here.  He provides no real proof just his opinion, and if you don't agree... it is your burden to prove him wrong.  And even then...



So, it sounds to me like he is a fucking moron, everyone knows he is a moron, everyone agrees he is a moron, and pretty much everyone ignores him. Wow....even for an e-persona that is a pretty fucking sorry excuse for a life. LOL Imagine how sad he must be IRL if the best he can do online is this?!! lol

I am starting to feel sorry for him now.

Still, stupidity is not an excuse for being stupid.




IainDaniel said:


> Just like in real life if you don't like a person you don't banish them from existence.



I guess I must be the exception then, as people I don`t like in real life very quickly play no part in my life.

That said, no drama from me. If he wants to keep letting me prove what a pitiful 45+ year old he has become, I shall take it in my stride like a trooper. 

Oh yeah....it was supermod too   ;-)


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

BTW.....does foruman or what-ever-the-fuck he calls himself happen to have a common IP with a long ago troll called Fire-something?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2006)

kuso said:


> I guess I must be the exception then, as people I don`t like in real life very quickly play no part in my life.


 

No, I'm with ya on this one. It's one strike and you're out with me.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> No, I'm with ya on this one. It's one strike and you're out with me.



Good stuff. I knew I wasn`t alone.

Anyway, so now I am done laughing at forumbitches lack of smarts...where the hell is albob so I can point and laugh at him?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

Um, what round is this? I got to the fight a bit late. 

Kuso's on a roll.....chortle chortle hehe hehehehe.

*orders a ten dollar draft and some popcorn*

*DING DING*

Okay, carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

Mate, I@d happily carry on, but it looks like the man with the gayest handle ever isnPt even covering up anymore, and has begged his corner to throw in the towel. Never takes long for a man to show his real colours when someone calls him on his bullshit.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

If that makes no sense...there is a drunk disclaimer tag someone I may have forgotten to add.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2006)

What's up, Kuso!!



Kuso is good people.  IM was better when he was around more often.  


Why do 86% of MMA threads in this forum turn into a boxing vs MMA debate?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> What's up, Kuso!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kuso is good people.  IM was better when he was around more often.



True. Plus I owe him one...


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

kuso said:


> If that makes no sense...there is a drunk disclaimer tag someone I may have forgotten to add.




Yeah Right.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

kuso said:


> Never takes long for a man to show his real colours when someone calls him on his bullshit.



I remember such a man....In fact, I believe it was when we first crossed paths.
What was that guy's name? Professor? No. Um, Mr. Discomfort? Nope. Minister of Ego? Nah, that's not it.......Hmmmm


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Check most of his debates here.  He provides no real proof just his opinion, and if you don't agree... it is your burden to prove him wrong.  And even then...
> 
> You should know being a mod here previously Kuso that things are pretty lienent here.  Which for the most part I don't have problem with.  Just like in real life if you don't like a person you don't banish them from existence.(however sometimes it would be nice)
> 
> Actually come to think of it... Foreman has been alot better at being helpful recently then when he first joined the site.


True Story 92.4% of the time.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

I must agree...Foreman has been helpful. 

I just thought it humorous that he was sparring with Kuso.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I must agree...Foreman has been helpful.
> 
> I just thought it humorous that he was sparring with Kuso.


I like KUSO,  the  mentally challenged are very innocent and loving.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I like KUSO,  the  mentally challenged are very innocent and loving.




*Orders another draft and a large popcorn, awaits the Aussie's return*

Some guys never learn.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 3, 2006)

Anderson Silva


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 3, 2006)

Rich Franklin should fight himself.  Clearly his ground game, wrestling, and takedowns is so superior, no one could beat him anyways.

ALL prides fighters suck anyways.  Fedor would get beat by any UFC fighter.


----------



## Double D (Sep 15, 2006)

Baroni a few years back was amazing. I would like to see Belfort make a return!


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Ok  . If he can takedown Black belts in Jiu Jitsu I think he can take down Taylor. Taylor wouldn't land because Franklin would shoot for his legs and give him no chance to throw. Then he'd choose submission that would be executed easily on someone who doesn't know how to defend it. Maybe snap his arm, put him to sleep, break his leg, pop his shoulder out, who knows. If it was a boxing match Bad Intentions wins.



u cant be for real,,some of the punches ive sen franklin get decked by omfg,,,,,,,taylor would knock him out so bad his mum would be out cold


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 15, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> u cant be for real,,some of the punches ive sen franklin get decked by omfg,,,,,,,taylor would knock him out so bad his mum would be out cold


 
Like for example? He's only lost once son. It really couldn't of been that bad.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Like for example? He's only lost once son. It really couldn't of been that bad.



im not saying he lost the fights ive seen 2 of his fights where he got knocked on his ass with average punches any bar room brawler could have thrown,,a pro boxer would knock his ass out,,,he does alot of stand up fighting why not see how he goes in the pro ranks of boxing ?? to make some real money?? be he would get ktfo


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2006)

Cept he isn't as retarded as a boxer and would know to take a boxer to the ground.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 15, 2006)

its funny u all think as soon as a boxer hits the ground he will be like a fish out of water,,,before alot of these boxers became pro boxers they were owning the streets as teenage street fighter roberto duran used to own a part of the beach in mexico and paople came from miles around to take him on,,,he fucked em all up,,u can honestly tell me u think rich franklin is highly skilled fighter he is strong no doubt his punches arent the quickest and a bit sloppy but he gets the job done if these fighters were as good as guys like u make em out to be they would go where the money is,,,,,theres a reason why pro boxers make so much money


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Cept he isn't as retarded as a boxer and would know to take a boxer to the ground.


 

Good point. All you have to do is watch an episode of the Contender, then watch an episode of TUF4. The guys on the Contender allthough the same age as the guys on TUF, appear "beat up". They have obviously felt the effects of many left hooks to the head and speak like it. The guys on TUF on the otherhand (with the exception of one or 2) are extremely well spoken, more alert, and are more intelligent. I'm completely confident that any championship level mixed martial artist would have no problem comming up with a game plan and sticking to it do beat any boxer.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 15, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> its funny u all think as soon as a boxer hits the ground he will be like a fish out of water,,,before alot of these boxers became pro boxers they were owning the streets as teenage street fighter roberto duran used to own a part of the beach in mexico and paople came from miles around to take him on,,,he fucked em all up,,u can honestly tell me u think rich franklin is highly skilled fighter he is strong no doubt his punches arent the quickest and a bit sloppy but he gets the job done if these fighters were as good as guys like u make em out to be they would go where the money is,,,,,theres a reason why pro boxers make so much money


 
That's mexico... If all my opponents were 5'2" I'd kick their asses too.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Good point. All you have to do is watch an episode of the Contender, then watch an episode of TUF4. The guys on the Contender allthough the same age as the guys on TUF, appear "beat up". They have obviously felt the effects of many left hooks to the head and speak like it. The guys on TUF on the otherhand (with the exception of one or 2) are extremely well spoken, more alert, and are more intelligent. I'm completely confident that any championship level mixed martial artist would have no problem comming up with a game plan and sticking to it do beat any boxer.



Mikey Burnett has felt some left hooks to the head.  He was great to watch but man what a hick.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Good point. All you have to do is watch an episode of the Contender, then watch an episode of TUF4. The guys on the Contender allthough the same age as the guys on TUF, appear "beat up". They have obviously felt the effects of many left hooks to the head and speak like it. The guys on TUF on the otherhand (with the exception of one or 2) are extremely well spoken, more alert, and are more intelligent. I'm completely confident that any championship level mixed martial artist would have no problem comming up with a game plan and sticking to it do beat any boxer.



theres a reason for this too , and its because the strikes from a boxer are alot better than these mma guys so in event do more damage causing more brain damage ,  and u guys might say well why dont some of these boxers come and take on mma guys in the cage , its not worth there while its like seasoned proffesionals vs good ameteurs


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 15, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> theres a reason for this too , and its because the strikes from a boxer are alot better than these mma guys so in event do more damage causing more brain damage , and u guys might say well why dont some of these boxers come and take on mma guys in the cage , its not worth there while its like seasoned proffesionals vs good ameteurs


 
It's not worth their while because they don't have enough brains left to learn how to grapple.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> It's not worth their while because they don't have enough brains left to learn how to grapple.



6 months of training and anyone knows how to grapple it aint rocket science


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 15, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> *its funny u all think as soon as a boxer hits the ground he will be like a fish out of water*,,,before alot of these boxers became pro boxers they were owning the streets as teenage street fighter roberto duran used to own a part of the beach in mexico and paople came from miles around to take him on,,,he fucked em all up,,u can honestly tell me u think rich franklin is highly skilled fighter he is strong no doubt his punches arent the quickest and a bit sloppy but he gets the job done if these fighters were as good as guys like u make em out to be they would go where the money is,,,,,theres a reason why pro boxers make so much money


 
It's common sense. You think Taylor trains on his back in guard, blocking submissions, sprawling, ect.? Nope. Doesn't matter if every boxer has been a street fighter. You're average street fighter isn't discplines in Jiu Jitsu and wrestling like Franklin is. And don't forget about Franklin's high kicks and knees. You think Taylor trains those? Nope.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 15, 2006)

He joined the training cast for Ultimate Fighter 4. Appears next week...


----------

